# South African wanting to study and work in the USA



## internationalroy (Jul 26, 2011)

I am currently in my senior year in South Africa and will study in the US starting next year (2012). However, the student visa doesnt allow for international students to work while studying in the States. Is there any way that I can work while studying, like applying for a different type of visa or a loophole in the student visa's clause?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

internationalroy said:


> I am currently in my senior year in South Africa and will study in the US starting next year (2012). However, the student visa doesnt allow for international students to work while studying in the States. Is there any way that I can work while studying, like applying for a different type of visa or a loophole in the student visa's clause?


Do not even think the word loophole! Depending on your student visa you may be able to work up to 20 hours on campus. These jobs are in demand. Do not rely on getting one.
For giggles - you can go through the process of an investor visa. Considering effort and cost and potential time until incoming funds can be used - probably not a good idea.


----------



## ATLres (May 15, 2011)

InternationalRoy -congrats on getting into school in the US. I did the same thing, came over from SA to study in 1999 - and I am still here! Wasn't the plan but it's been great.campus jobs are the way to go - start looking right when you get there. Campus jobs are in demand but there are many of them that you have a chance of getting. I believe you will also have to get a social security number in order to get paid. If you aren't able to get one the first semester try the next semester, or even during the summer if you are not going home. These jobs pay very little but better than nothing.


----------

